# Routing via Ethernet



## mitchih (28 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage:

ich versuche verzweifelt folgendes zu realisieren:

Ich haben 3 x eine 317f-2dp an dieser ist jeweils ein Lean CP angeschlossen und die 3 CPU`s sind nun via Ethernet und MPI vernetzt. 
Am Profibus der CPU hängen nun jeweils Panels 
und zwar 1x Mobile Panel 177 DP 
bzw TP 177A 

Als Visu Software wird Flexible 2008 SP2 verwendet. 

In Netpro sind die Stationen entsprechend vernetzt und auch geladen. die Programmierung geht auch ohne Probleme.
Nur der Transfer auf die Panels geht nicht. Ich kann auch gar nicht S7 Ethernet anwählen. Halt nur Multimaster Kabel bzw MPI/DP. 

Unterstützen die Geräte evtl. kein Routing oder was mache ich falsch??
Möchte mich natürlich nicht immer zusätzlich noch auf den DP aufhängen müssen.


----------



## Paule (28 Dezember 2010)

mitchih schrieb:


> Unterstützen die Geräte evtl. kein Routing oder was mache ich falsch??


TP177A bin ich mir jetzt nicht sicher.
Aber hast Du denn Dein PC im NetPro mit eingebunden?


----------



## mitchih (28 Dezember 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> TP177A bin ich mir jetzt nicht sicher.
> Aber hast Du denn Dein PC im NetPro mit eingebunden?



Ja das PG hängt mit drin als PG Programmierung über Ethernet geht ja auch ohne Probleme. PG ist auch zugeordnet


----------



## IBFS (28 Dezember 2010)

Auch ohne zugeordnetes PG geht mit einem TP177B (= Mobile Panel 177 DP)
bei mir der Download von Ethernet auf das DP-Panel. Allerdings mit 2008SP1.

Bei 2008SP2 soll das wohl nicht mehr gehen. (Ich rüste gerade erst hoch und
konnte es noch nicht ausreichend testen) Da die TP 177A Panels aber in vielen 
Parametern gegenüber einem TP177B eingeschränkt sind, ging das wohl noch nie. 

Daher setzen wie ab sofort fast nur noch COLOR TP177B ein und verwenden
den ETHERNET-PORT. Damit stört uns dieses Problem und auch die Änderung
von SP1->SP2 nicht mehr. 

Gruß

Frank


----------



## PN/DP (28 Dezember 2010)

Wie kann mit WinCC flexible ein Projekt über S7-Routing in ein Bediengerät übertragen werden?



> *Voraussetzungen S7-Routing Ethernet*
> 
> 
> *Mindestens WinCC flexible 2008*
> ...


TP177*A* ist da nicht dabei ... (Stand: 26.05.2010)

Harald


----------



## IBFS (28 Dezember 2010)

..und beim TP177B ging es "undokumentiert" beim FLEX2008SP1, 
aber leider leider wurde das beim SP2 anscheinend "bereinigt".

Gruß

Frank


----------



## PN/DP (28 Dezember 2010)

*Ethernet/Profibus-Adapter und VCOM*



mitchih schrieb:


> Nur der Transfer auf die Panels geht nicht. Ich kann auch gar nicht S7 Ethernet anwählen. Halt nur Multimaster Kabel bzw MPI/DP.
> 
> Unterstützen die Geräte evtl. kein Routing oder was mache ich falsch??
> Möchte mich natürlich nicht immer zusätzlich noch auf den DP aufhängen müssen.


Deine Panels unterstützen keinen gerouteten Transfer, wenn die erste Strecke vom Projektier-PC zu den CPUs vom Typ Ethernet ist. Ein gerouteter Transfer von WinCC flexible über die CPUs zu den Panels müßte aber funktionieren, wenn die erste Strecke vom Typ MPI oder Profibus ist.
Oder wenn man WinCC flexible *vorgaukelt*, die erste Strecke *wäre MPI oder Profibus*. Das müßte mit einem Ethernet/Profibus-Adapter (z.B. S7-LAN) an der CPU und einem virtuellen COM-Port (z.B. PLC-VCOM) funktionieren, der dann als "PC Adapter(MPI)" oder "PC Adapter(Profibus)" bei PG/PC-Schnittstelle eingestellt wird.
Ich habe das schon erfolgreich mit MP277 und WinCC flexible 2007 und S7-LAN-Adapter gemacht.

Harald


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (29 Dezember 2010)

Das mit dem Routing ist manchmal schon äußerst seltsam.
Ich habe das mit WinCCflex2008 noch nicht wieder getestet, aber mit 2007 hatte ich eine Anlage mit folgender Konstellation:
(aus diesem Thread: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=22997)







Beide OPs waren damals OP177B. Wenn ich das so wie im Bild angeschlossen hatte, konnte ich auf OP Nr.2 per Routing über beide CPUs und Ethernet übertragen. Habe ich mich mit meinem PG direkt an Ethernet gehängt, funktionierte das Routing nicht.

Laut Aussage vom Support hätte das Routing so wie im Bild aber auch garnicht funktionieren dürfen


----------



## JesperMP (29 Dezember 2010)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Deine Panels unterstützen keinen gerouteten Transfer, wenn die erste Strecke vom Projektier-PC zu den CPUs vom Typ Ethernet ist. Ein gerouteter Transfer von WinCC flexible über die CPUs zu den Panels müßte aber funktionieren, wenn die erste Strecke vom Typ MPI oder Profibus ist.


Ab WinCC Flex 2008 SP1 wurde es möglich routing mit die erste Strecke als Ethernet. Z.B.: PG/PC --(ethernet)--> S7 --(DP)--> Panel 

Ob es eine weitere Einschränkung bei Mobile Panel 177 DP gibt, weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Verpolt (29 Dezember 2010)

Ähnlich wie PN/DP schon schrieb, allerdings ohne COM-Port



> Oder wenn man WinCC flexible vorgaukelt, die erste Strecke wäre MPI oder Profibus. Das müßte mit einem Ethernet/Profibus-Adapter (z.B. S7-LAN) an der CPU und einem virtuellen COM-Port (z.B. PLC-VCOM) funktionieren, der dann als "PC Adapter(MPI)" oder "PC Adapter(Profibus)" bei PG/PC-Schnittstelle eingestellt wird.
> Ich habe das schon erfolgreich mit MP277 und WinCC flexible 2007 und S7-LAN-Adapter gemacht.





Panel auf Transferart MPI einstellen (nur zur Übertragung)
Remote [x] anklicken

Im Simatic-Manager PG/PC-Schnittstelle auf MPI-Adapter einstellen (Auto...USB...)

MPI-Kabel an CPU anschließen und von WinCCflex aus übertragen (Display MPI=1 ?)

Danach die Transferart am Panel wieder umstellen.


----------



## PN/DP (29 Dezember 2010)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ab WinCC Flex 2008 SP1 wurde es möglich routing mit die erste Strecke als Ethernet. Z.B.: PG/PC --(ethernet)--> S7 --(DP)--> Panel
> 
> Ob es eine weitere Einschränkung bei Mobile Panel 177 DP gibt, weiss ich nicht.


Richtig, ab WinCC flexible 2008 gibt es den Transfermodus *S7Ethernet*, den man benutzen muß, wenn die erste Strecke des gerouteten Transfers Ethernet ist.
Es muß aber einen Unterschied zum Transfer per "Standard"-S7-Routing mit erster Strecke MPI/Profibus geben, da Siemens schreibt(siehe #5), daß S7Ethernet nur zu bestimmten neueren Panels möglich ist und auch tatsächlich der Transfer per S7Ethernet mit vielen Panels nicht funktioniert bzw. nicht angeboten wird.

@Verpolt
Der TE mitchih kennt diese "alte" Transfermöglichkeit mit Start am MPI bzw. Profibus, doch er möchte sich nicht immer umstecken müssen.

Harald


----------



## JesperMP (29 Dezember 2010)

OK. Es gibt also eine Einschränkung.

Aber es ist eigentlich alles Blödsinn das es nur funktioniert bei Panele wo es schon Ethernet gibt. Es ist eine unwahrscheinliche konfiguration wo einer von diese Panele in verwendung ist, mit ein SPS der auch ethernet hat, das man NICHT Ethernet zwischen CPU und Panel verwendet, wobei Routing föllig unnötig wäre.

Die Konfiguration, wo einer von die "kleinere" Panele in Verwendung ist, mit eine Ethernet-fähiges CPU ist viel wahrscheinlicher. Genau in diesen Fall wäre Routing Ethernet --> MPI/DP brauchbar.


----------



## Paule (29 Dezember 2010)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Es ist eine unwahrscheinliche konfiguration wo einer von diese Panele in verwendung ist, mit ein SPS der auch ethernet hat, das man NICHT Ethernet zwischen CPU und Panel verwendet, wobei Routing föllig unnötig wäre.


Ein Grund für diese Konstellation könnte die Geschwindigkeit sein, da bei ihm die Kommunikation über einen Lean-CP geht, sprich Rückwandbus.
Oder einfach nur sehr lange Leitungen zwischen den Steuerungen.

Aber ansonsten gebe ich Dir vollkommen Recht.


----------



## PN/DP (29 Dezember 2010)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Aber es ist eigentlich alles Blödsinn das es nur funktioniert bei Panele wo es schon Ethernet gibt. [...]
> 
> Die Konfiguration, wo einer von die "kleinere" Panele in Verwendung ist, mit eine Ethernet-fähiges CPU ist viel wahrscheinlicher. Genau in diesen Fall wäre Routing Ethernet --> MPI/DP brauchbar.


Ja, eigentlich braucht man den Transfermodus S7Ethernet nur für die kleinen billigeren Panels ohne Ethernet-Schnittstelle. Doch gerade mit diesen Panelen funktioniert S7Ethernet NICHT!

Wann hat Siemens schon mal etwas gleich richtig gut gemacht? 
Pack&Go gibt es auch nur für Panels, wo es auch andere Wege zum Projekt-Transfer per eMail gibt.

Harald


----------

